# 2013!



## starbuck999 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, another year passed, we are looking forward to travelling out to Tuscany again this year!
Lots to do, repointing, grass cutting, eating the wonderful food.
Has anyone got plans for this year?
Our house is near to Sansepolcro Tuscany, would love to live there but the research continues!
Anyone near Sansepolcro?
Would love to hear from you?


----------

